# Stitches still bleeding 3 weeks after birth



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Please can you help me.

I had a natural birth 3 weeks ago and my little lady decided to come out with her hand on her face so I had a nasty 2nd degree tear, I had stitches and lost a lot of blood, I had a 3 unit of blood transfusion.

My stitches were fine at first and then end of week one they got infected, gp gave me antibiotics, A week later he called to say that the antibiotics were showing that they were not going to work from what the swab had grown and changed me to a different kind, I finished those yesterday but my wound is still bleeding.
It is no where near as sore as it was but is a bit delicate, coping with the occasional paracetamol.

Is this normal or should I be seeing the gp again?

Sorry if it is a daft question I just don't want another infection, I had a vbac this time as it was sold to me as being the better option as you recover quicker, well I was more mobile than this after my c-section.

Thank you very much

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

If you are certain that it's your wound and not just blood loss, then it would be an idea to see your gp if it's not decreasing,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

